#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-23
<Sensiva> etto yabto3 el 2obotto!
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: aiwa ya ostaz :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-16
<senussi> Hi
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-17
 * Sensiva pokes thelinuxer 
<thelinuxer> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah enta lesa 3ayez ya Sensiva :D
<thelinuxer> fenak ya basha ?
<Sensiva> Sensiva hazz no2end yaaa ragel
<Sensiva> (H)
<Sensiva> fel maframa beta3et el donia :D
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> Rabena yekoon fel 3oon
<Sensiva> bas enta dayman 3ala bali
<thelinuxer> we eih el donia lesa za7ma ?
<thelinuxer> wenta kaman ya basha :)
<Sensiva> geddan
<Sensiva> ana kont motawaqe3 en azmet el banzeen hatkhalli el shaware3 tefda
<Sensiva> apparently it's a fake crisis
<thelinuxer> tab mesh nawy terga3 active fel team ?
<thelinuxer> tab3an it's a fake crisis :D
<thelinuxer> el wazeer 2al keda benafso :D
<thelinuxer> bas ana kan asdy el donia lesa za7ma ... 3aleek enta mesh 3ala el share3 el masry
<Sensiva> ahaa
<Sensiva> aywa za7ma
<Sensiva> we 3al fadi :)
<Sensiva> I desperately wanna be back to the team, and getting ready too
<Sensiva> embare7 makansh gayli noom, a3adt azaker kont ba3mel customization lel live cd ezay
<thelinuxer> enta 3ereft mawdoo3 el council ?
<Sensiva> khososan enni 3awez a3mel wa7da with unity removed
 * Sensiva byed3i 3ala elli bada3 el unity day n night 24/7
<Sensiva> council eh?
<thelinuxer> loool
<thelinuxer> Egyptian LoCo team council
<Sensiva> link for details?
<thelinuxer> simply instead of having a single man for leadership it's a council now
<thelinuxer> with election we keda
<thelinuxer> bas 3andena magles intekaly :D
<thelinuxer> we isA yesalemo el solta fe April ely gy :D
<Sensiva> :o
<Sensiva> wel magles el entekali dawan.... kaddabeen bardak zay el magles el samkary beta3na?
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> la2 ya 3am dool nas kommal
<thelinuxer> el fekra bas enohom etzana2o fel exams
<thelinuxer> isA they will have their first meeting in a week or so ..
<Sensiva> good
<Sensiva> mafesh eventat we 7arakat anytime soon?
<thelinuxer> mafeesh 7aga planned
<thelinuxer> fe kalam kal 3ada
<thelinuxer> bas lesa mafeesh plan
<Sensiva> wel website?
<thelinuxer> el website et3amal
<thelinuxer> bas 3ayez shewayet etefa2 ma3a el arabic ubuntu websites
<Sensiva> we haneb2a official loco emta?
<thelinuxer> :(
<thelinuxer> el mawdoo3 dah kasal ba2a mesh aktar
<thelinuxer> wel moshkela eno we actually don't need it
<thelinuxer> fa mafeesh motivation awi
<thelinuxer> brb
<Sensiva> tayeb 3ala el 3omom, efteker dayman, I have a local ubuntu archive, ready for distribution
<Sensiva> we gebt vps latchefa awi, momken nesta3melha fel uploads wel downloads
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: back, that's bretty cool
<thelinuxer> howa el local archive ad eih ?
<Sensiva> thelinuxer 7awali 35GB/distro/arch
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: wow! and u downloaded it all!
<thelinuxer> ?
<Sensiva> lamma ba3mel download le both archs sava sava , el size bysafsaf 3ala 55GB
<thelinuxer> so2al .. te3raf me7tageen eih 3ashan ne3mel mirror ?
<thelinuxer> money wise bezzat
<Sensiva> online mirror?
<Sensiva> walla local mirror?
<thelinuxer> online
<Sensiva> vps hosting yekon feeh size kefaya lel distros elli hate3mellaha mirror
<Sensiva> beta3 40USD/month
<thelinuxer> vps !! it will cost a lot
<thelinuxer> and the vps will be in another country .. what will be the benefits ?
<Sensiva> maho 3ashan te3mel refresh lel mirror, lazem el host yekon 3aleh linux shell
<Sensiva> enta 3awez online mirror hena fe masr?
<thelinuxer> aiwa it will cost a lot more than 40USD
<thelinuxer> aiwa online hena fe masr
<thelinuxer> 3ashan el updates we keda
<Sensiva> mesh hayefre2 keter fel speed, plus el vps barra masr arkhas bekteeeeeeer men hena
<Sensiva> linkdot zeft arkhas nas seme3t 3anhom
<thelinuxer> maho ana nefsy el mawdoo3 yeb2a sponsored somehow
<Sensiva> hatko3elak beta3 5000/year
<Sensiva> wel size mesh kefaya
<Sensiva> we hayeb2a redhat
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> redhat 3ashan ubuntu mirror .. that would be ironic :D
<Sensiva> sponsored, yeb2a ne3mel request le canonical, we homa ye2ololna 3ala benefits, neghri beha beto3 link
<Sensiva> we bottom line bardo, mesh hayefre2 fel speed
<thelinuxer> momken neshoof
<Sensiva> heya momken tefre2 bas, en law 7ad 3ando adsl limited bandwidth, el updates mesh hatet7eseb men el quota
<Sensiva> dana batafa2al ya3ni :D
<Sensiva> they didn't do the same with youtube masalan
<thelinuxer> :D
<thelinuxer> mazonesh :D
<Sensiva> youtube 3amla mirror hena 3and link
<thelinuxer> ya ragel!
<Sensiva> we still bardo counted fel transefer quota
<Sensiva> aywa :D
<Sensiva> el mawdo3 da ektashafto keda sodfa
<Sensiva> mara ba3mel download le episode men beto3 basem yousef, la2et el ip beta3 el server shaklo keda baladi
<thelinuxer> maho mafeesh ma3na le mirror le youtube el sara7a
<Sensiva> reverse dns 2alli eno link
<Sensiva> howa leeh ma3na bel nesba lel youtube, haywaffar el traffic load 3al servers beta3et'hom
<thelinuxer> 3andak 7a2
<Sensiva> enta te3mel clip, wana atfarrag 3aleeh
<thelinuxer> lool
<Sensiva> allak wana mal ahli ana, servaratko 3andoko , kaffo nafseko baQa
<Sensiva> we betwaffar IPs bardo
<Sensiva> el ipv4 3amla azma gamda awi
<thelinuxer> maho el ipv6 lesa osado shewaya
<Sensiva> fe linode lazem a2ollohom "technical justification" 3ashan akhod IP zeyada
<Sensiva> ma3a eno beflosi yaklab, bas bardo lazem yeb2a fee purpose
<Sensiva> laken law talabt ipv6 hayeddoni dasta
<thelinuxer> tab3an
<Sensiva> leek wa7sha yaba7mad :D
<thelinuxer> tab so2al so3'ayyar ...
<Sensiva> etfaddal
<thelinuxer> enta bete3raf lama beykoon feeh meeting walla la2 ?
<Sensiva> kont zaman beteb3atli 3al gmail account
<Sensiva> wa2ez fag2atan battalt
<Sensiva> I feel so betrayed and left out
<Sensiva> :<
<thelinuxer> a7san tekoon tele3t men el mailing list!
<Sensiva> no 3eeb
<thelinuxer> tayeb eshta
<Sensiva> bas beni we benak basha2leb besara7a
<thelinuxer> maho kolo 3ala el mailing list and we have a calendar too
<Sensiva> they have horrible msging habbits
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> and we will try to fix it isA
<Sensiva> el council we toulan eed wa7da
<Sensiva> \ o /
<thelinuxer> loooooool
<thelinuxer> la ya 3am ana barra el council
<Sensiva> tawaqqa3t zalek
<thelinuxer> eshme3na  ?
<Sensiva> men sanateen we yemken aktar, akher marra eshtaghalna feha sawa, kan bayen 3alek en marartak ebtadet tefesh
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> bas mesh dah el sabab el sara7a
<Sensiva> akh
<thelinuxer> el sabab eno delwa2ty if i left 3ayez yekoon fe 7ad tany
<Sensiva> khena2at webta3?
<thelinuxer> la la 7'ales
<thelinuxer> ya 3am i am still with the team
<thelinuxer> we momken a7'osh elections fel future
<thelinuxer> bas ana nefsy yekoon ubuntu-eg mesh afrad
<thelinuxer> yekoon fe3lan group
<Sensiva> loco mo2assasaat
<Sensiva> :D
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> belzabt 3ala fekra ;)
<Sensiva> el seyasa akalet mennena 7etta el sana elli fatet
<Sensiva> bas enta 3andak 7a2
<Sensiva> law afrad, hateb2a fragile awi, we bee2a kowayesa lel nafsanology
<thelinuxer> heya el seyasa
<thelinuxer> ana 2oltelhom ana aw el fawda...
<thelinuxer> 2alo heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh fawdaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sensiva> LOL
<Sensiva> ne3mel tatoos ubuntu we yegro malt
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> deh 3eyal bayza
<thelinuxer> mo7'arebeen
<thelinuxer> mesh 3ayzeen masla7et el group
<Sensiva> ana bygeli phone calls men EgLug visitors bel habal
<thelinuxer> ubuntu betetdammar ...
<thelinuxer> dah eih dah ?
<Sensiva> 3awzen cds we support
<thelinuxer> we have cds men el event ely fat
<Sensiva> ageblohom el cds we atba3lohom wara2 beta3na
<Sensiva> we b2ollohom yenshoro el group
<Sensiva> bygelko newcomers walla el 3alam di bettannesh?
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: check this thread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2011-December/004654.html
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: el donia sha3'ala kewayes 3andena
<thelinuxer> bas shewayet noom delwa2ty bas 3ashan el exams
<seiflotfy> old friends ?
<thelinuxer> hi seiflotfy
<thelinuxer> yeah
<seiflotfy> :)
<thelinuxer> Sensiva is one of the founder of the team
<thelinuxer> men el nas ely 3amalo el revival ya3ny
<Sensiva> men ennaharda mafesh team
<Sensiva> ANA EL TEAM
<Sensiva> ANA EL LOCo3
<Sensiva> \ o /
<Sensiva> hey seiflotfy :D
<Sensiva> wala founder wala 7aga, da kano 7abbet 7amas keda we bekh :D
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> i am the first egyptian ubuntu user :P
<seiflotfy> 2004 baby :)
 * Sensiva bows before seiflotfy 
<Sensiva> you da man
<Sensiva> \0z
 * seiflotfy flexes muscles
 * seiflotfy looks like hulk
<Sensiva> lol
<thelinuxer> loool
<Sensiva> aswa2 7aga fe ubuntu el releasing system beta3hom
<Sensiva> every release I get reminded that I am 6 months older in a blink
<Sensiva> we a3od afteker, the first release I used
<Sensiva> we ala2i el cd ma7tota 3al maktab zay maheya fe makanha
<Sensiva> zay makon lesa 3amelha enaharda el sob7 mesh 7 years earlier
<Sensiva> 7?
<Sensiva> 4
<Sensiva> :D
<Sensiva> thelinuxer ana haddelak courses fel arabic
<Sensiva> wenta tedeni courses fel qt
<Sensiva> 3ashan enta tekteb fel list bel 3arabi, wana akteb software bel qtchee
<thelinuxer> Sensiva: leeh howa ana el 3arabi beta3i malo ?
<Sensiva> markon :D
<thelinuxer> :D
<Sensiva> wana kaman el 3arabi beta3i markoon
<Sensiva> bas lazem nekteb 3al list ba3d keda bel 3arabi ba2a
<thelinuxer> yalla ayam sanawy kont gamed geddan bas 7'alas :(
<Sensiva> ba3deen el ikhwan ye3melo talab e7ata fel magles we hooop, el site yet3emello block
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> bos i would like to increase the percentage of arabic posts/emails
<thelinuxer> bas it should happen gradually
<Sensiva> I agree
<thelinuxer> at least by replying in arabic when the original post is Arabic
<Sensiva> mmmmashi
<Sensiva> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/605876
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: i am going to fosdem and will be wearing the ubuntu-eg shirt while giving my presentation
<seiflotfy> w00t w00t
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: coooool
<Sensiva> aham 7aga khodbalak men el 3ohda
<seiflotfy> anyh 3ohda
<seiflotfy> https://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/crossdesktop-devroom/2012-January/000023.html
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: howa 7aykoon feen ?
<Sensiva> el tshirt!
<seiflotfy> like always brussels
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: didn't know el sara7a :D
<Sensiva> I will bbl
<Sensiva> salam
<OsamaMongy> Hello guys
<thelinuxer> hi OsamaMongy
<OsamaMongy> I've got an awk question :)
<OsamaMongy> how do I select a specific line in a file to print ?
<thelinuxer> i am not an awk guy :)
<thelinuxer> bas what do u mean by specific line ?
<OsamaMongy> ooh thanks any way :)
<thelinuxer> no i will try to help
<OsamaMongy> do you have any alternative to awk can do this ?
<thelinuxer> do what? :D I am asking you .. what do u mean by specific line ? how is identified ?
<thelinuxer> is it*
<OsamaMongy> for example I want to print the lines number 2,3,6,4 in this sequence
<thelinuxer> OsamaMongy: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/166875-awk-print-line-no-x-line-no-y.html
<OsamaMongy> dunno know what to say :)
<OsamaMongy> many thanks :)
<thelinuxer> yw :)
<OsamaMongy> how is the team and the council these days ?
<OsamaMongy> any news ?
<thelinuxer> one word ... exams :(
<thelinuxer> there are some draft docs
<thelinuxer> but they will do the first meeting isA after the exams
<OsamaMongy> I wish them all the best of luck
<OsamaMongy> and how about you how is life and work ?
<thelinuxer> OsamaMongy: el7amdulelah everything is fine :)
<thelinuxer> how's urs ?
<OsamaMongy> they are squeezing us in ITI
<OsamaMongy> also I feel like I had no knowledge ever before :D
<OsamaMongy> specificly in BASH :D
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> bash is fun
<thelinuxer> i studied scripting the good way el sara7a
<thelinuxer> i studied a book for a whole week
<thelinuxer> then i got swamped in script already made by others
<thelinuxer> had to reverse engineer all there logic :D
<thelinuxer> and they were really experienced so everything was encrypted to me :D
<OsamaMongy> that's good I studied "bash beginners guide " before but we are giving exercises  "holameya" :D
<OsamaMongy> also I'm studying from ABS now
<thelinuxer> bos the hardest thing that i never understood was regex
<OsamaMongy> lolllllllllll you are talking about me :D
<thelinuxer> regex dah ebn teet el sara7a!
<thelinuxer> rocket science :D
<OsamaMongy> hehehe
<OsamaMongy> do you know ENG M.Desouki ?
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed> هل هناك أحد؟
<Guest2861> ؟؟
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-22
<SaadTalaat> Good morning
<ashams> SaadTalaat, Good Morning to you too :-)
<SaadTalaat> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-14
<cseslam> Yo Guys ! trying irc from termial :D really cool
<cseslam> hazrpg: seriously, you are here all the time
<cseslam> now i has no idea how to change between opened channels
#ubuntu-eg 2013-01-16
<mohamed> السلام عليكم
<mohamed> هل من أحد هنا؟
<mohamed> سلام
#ubuntu-eg 2014-01-13
<sexyeg> hi
<sexyeg> احه هو انا لوحدى و لا ايه
<sexyeg> ازاى احجب السكس فى ابونتو
<sexyeg> يلا يا ايجى ديف
<sexyeg> رد
#ubuntu-eg 2014-01-16
<khaled_> السلام عليكم , انا بستخدم توزيعة منت 16 - عايز اغير الثيم بشكل كامل , اقصد الايقونات ولون الخلفية فى مدير الملفات , ولون وشفافية القوائم - للاسف لما بستخدم الاعدادت اللى موجودة فى System Setting بتكون بسيطة ولما بعمل دونلود للثيمات اللى موجودة من الاعدادات , بتغي
<khaled_> ر فق
<khaled_> فقط القائمة وشريط المهام بالاعلى
#ubuntu-eg 2015-01-13
<ahmed__> lpjh[ lshu]i tn js'df hfh,kj, ugn [ih.d
<ahmed__> هاي
<thelinuxer> ahmed__: hi
<ahmed__> محتاج مساعده
<thelinuxer> إتفضل
<ahmed__> مش عارف انزل اب اونتو على جهازي
<thelinuxer> إحسن حاجة تسال هنا https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/
<ahmed__> Toshiba sattellite C50-a630
#ubuntu-eg 2015-01-15
<theShirbiny> Hi maysara o/
<maysara> Hi
<theShirbiny> How's it going?
<maysara> What is going?
<theShirbiny> ?
<theShirbiny> I said "How's it going?" like How are you?
<maysara> fine. Do I know you?
<theShirbiny> nope, but we can be friends :D
#ubuntu-eg 2016-01-18
<muhammadabraham1> hi all
<muhammadabraham1> how to change to arabic
<muhammadabraham1> hello
<muhammadabraham1> any 1 here
<meth> Salam.
#ubuntu-eg 2018-01-18
<interserve> hello
<interserve> i have a problem getting "unable to fetch" with all links when doing apt-get update
<interserve> 14.04.5
<interserve> all lines Failed to fetch
